# Walking Monsters



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

My nephew (just turned 3yrs) slept over and woke up early and wanted to take the dogs to the park...Just a few crappy iphone pictures


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Awesome pics..

Those are some big doggys!


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> Awesome pics..
> 
> Those are some big doggys!


Here is a better size comparison alot of people think they are bigger than what they are because of pictures


----------



## PitBullMamaOf5 (Sep 23, 2010)

*The Last Picture*

Gotta Say I Am Lovin That Last Picture... The Dogs Look Wonderful...


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

omg i love kids n dog pictures very cute group you got there! :woof:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG awesome pictures! I loooove your baby dogs. Chico said hims wants to come live with pitbullmama in the A.  Great pics, especially the last one  Also, I love the one of your nephew holding both of the leashes. Super cute!!


----------



## Rondacker (Jan 12, 2010)

Good looking crew there!








My cooper is about the size of the bigger pup..#75 @ 1year.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

They are both so cute!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Holy cow.. that fawn colored pup is GORGEOUS!!!!! That has to be one of the best looking bully's I've ever seen! Very, very nice. Where did you get him from?


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Also, I love the one of your son holding both of the leashes. Super cute!!


Hes my nephew...my older sisters son...:roll: i have no kids just my dogs:woof:



AdrianVall said:


> Holy cow.. that fawn colored pup is GORGEOUS!!!!! That has to be one of the best looking bully's I've ever seen! Very, very nice. Where did you get him from?


I got him from a breeder in the LA area...i feel lucky i found a puppy that looked exactly like what i wanted with some of my favorite bully bloodlines... I care less if he stays short and goes the Gottiline way or keeps growing into a monster like the Royal Bloodline


----------



## LoveMyBullysXo (Oct 5, 2010)

omg the fawn pup is BEAUTIFUL .. that is one awesome looking dog


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

love seeing kids and dogs<3 adorable photos


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Cute dogs
I love family dogs


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## NewBully (Oct 2, 2010)

I wish I could take pics of the pups and my girls but I cant get them to sit still long enough lol. Very cute pics tho


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

wow, great lookin dogs, and that pup is gorgeous, I am lovin his eyes and that Kilo, omg he is a great lookin bully bro. That size comparison pic is my fave though ;p


----------

